# Birds...(Cardinals & Others)



## enezdez (Dec 28, 2018)

"The Feeding Hand..."

D850
f/5.6
ISO 1250
1/1600 Sec.
200 - 500 mm - f/5.6 ED VR
450 mm

(Processed In Both LR & NIK Color Efex Pro 4.)





 

"Wild Turkeys..."

X Pro-2
f/2.0
ISO 100
1/2000 Sec.
Fujifilm XF 35mm f/2 R WR
35 mm Equivalent 53 mm




 


"Perched Cardinal..."

D850
f/5.6
ISO 1250
1/1600 Sec.
200 - 500 mm - f/5.6 ED VR
450 mm

(Processed In Both LR & NIK Color Efex Pro 4.)




 


"Coquettish Peek-A-Boo..."

D850
f/5.6
ISO 1250
1/1600 Sec.
200 - 500 mm - f/5.6 ED VR
500 mm

(Processed In Both LR & NIK Color Efex Pro 4.)




 

Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## InFlight (Dec 28, 2018)

You saved the best for last!
Great comp on it.  Perfect comp for it.
Nice colors.
I even like the fact all the beak is not showing.
Only nit pic I have is top right corner- the strand could go-.


----------



## enezdez (Dec 28, 2018)

InFlight said:


> You saved the best for last!
> Great comp on it.  Perfect comp for it.
> Nice colors.
> I even like the fact all the beak is not showing.
> Only nit pic I have is top right corner- the strand could go-.



The funny thing, I saw that after I was done...or else I would of taken it out...   lol   Thank you very much for your compliment!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 28, 2018)

I see you captured a couple of TPF members at home in the second shot (won't mention names)


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 28, 2018)

Another nice set, not used to seeing you posting bird shots. Glad you have


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice set!


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 29, 2018)

Some very nice shots.....


----------



## enezdez (Dec 30, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> I see you captured a couple of TPF members at home in the second shot (won't mention names)



@smoke665 




Jeff G said:


> Another nice set, not used to seeing you posting bird shots. Glad you have



@Jeff G I dabble from time to time and thank you very much for your encouraging words...



MSnowy said:


> Nice set!



@MSnowy Thanks!



Jeff15 said:


> Some very nice shots.....



@Jeff15 Thank you very much!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 30, 2018)

My favorite pick is #1, but all are good!


----------



## CherylL (Dec 30, 2018)

Great set!  Love the cardinals.


----------



## DSP121 (Dec 30, 2018)

Amazing set! I love the 1st photo, but other photos are also very beautiful! Great job! Please share some more photos from your collection!


----------



## Donde (Dec 31, 2018)

Is the first Black-capped or Carolina? The second is a nice illustration of the fact they are wild but frequently seen near human structures.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2018)

WOW! This is a beautiful and artistically lovely set of bird images. Just so,so wonderful. I love the compositions, and the skillful color toning. Good shooting and processing!


----------



## enezdez (Dec 31, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> My favorite pick is #1, but all are good!



@Dean_Gretsch Thank you!



CherylL said:


> Great set!  Love the cardinals.



@CherylL Thank you, me too!



DSP121 said:


> Amazing set! I love the 1st photo, but other photos are also very beautiful! Great job! Please share some more photos from your collection!



@DSP121 Thank you very much!



Donde said:


> Is the first Black-capped or Carolina? The second is a nice illustration of the fact they are wild but frequently seen near human structures.



@Donde Not sure to be honest...



Derrel said:


> WOW! This is a beautiful and artistically lovely set of bird images. Just so,so wonderful. I love the compositions, and the skillful color toning. Good shooting and processing!



@Derrel Thank you very much greatly appreciate your words of encouragement!


----------



## sponner (Jan 1, 2019)

Is the chickadee lame?  I noticed the turned up left foot.  Good series.


----------



## enezdez (Jan 1, 2019)

sponner said:


> Is the chickadee lame?  I noticed the turned up left foot.  Good series.



@sponner I don't know these are "wild" birds who happen to trust humans and/0r depend on human interaction for food...

Cnheers,

Enezdez


----------



## PJM (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice set!


----------



## enezdez (Jan 1, 2019)

PJM said:


> Nice set!



@PJM Thanks Pete!


----------

